# Too Many Suggestion Recordings Since Hydra (final)



## macfactor (Aug 22, 2013)

Tivo suggestions recordings are going crazy since I upgraded to the final Hydra build. It is recording 30 or 40 shows a day now. Pre-Hydra it was 2-5 a day and I was part of the Hydra beta and it was even lower during that period. Has anyone else noticed this? Not sure if I can set this to a lower setting somewhere or if I just need to turn suggestions off?


----------



## JolDC (Dec 21, 2001)

macfactor said:


> Tivo suggestions recordings are going crazy since I upgraded to the final Hydra build. It is recording 30 or 40 shows a day now. Pre-Hydra it was 2-5 a day and I was part of the Hydra beta and it was even lower during that period. Has anyone else noticed this? Not sure if I can set this to a lower setting somewhere or if I just need to turn suggestions off?


Same here. Got the latest overnight and my Bolt has recorded over 50 suggestions today.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Unless the previous thumbs ratings are gone and the new suggestions are inaccurate, I think a larger inventory of recordings is better. No space is taken and no additional wear on the drive.


----------



## macfactor (Aug 22, 2013)

jrtroo said:


> Unless the previous thumbs ratings are gone and the new suggestions are inaccurate, I think a larger inventory of recordings is better. No space is taken and no additional wear on the drive.


Curious about the "No space is taken and no additional wear on the drive" comment. How would this be possible? These recordings are not in the cloud so they are going to the drive and I may be wrong but I believe the space is taken, it's just that the space counter doesn't accurately reflect them since it is only looking at your actual recordings as these will be deleted if space is needed. Seems to me this would cause excessive wear on the drive.

Can you explain what you mean?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

The drive is always recording live TV for all tuners, so a suggestion is just labeling that and allowing you to watch it after the fact. Drive use is the same regardless of a table registering something as a suggestion or just as a part of the buffer. Space counter is accurate, it is only for recordings that the user wanted through OP, WL, etc. Thus, it does not include suggestions or recently deleted.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

Last night yet another user interface loaded. "Go horizontal" was the message.

It fixed a bug - Suggestions now list what show it it.

Now it appears to keep recording with the target of keeping the disk full. So shows recorded by actual request have priority with suggestions taking up the rest. I have no idea how that's going to impact the deleted shows folder. Honestly, I have wondered for years why this isn't the standard behavior. Record anything in any genre we've ever recorded and let us toss away suggestions. But there better be some sort of deletion based on rankings for that to work.

As expected the real improvement didn't happen - Bosch and The Expanse seasons still don't appear. I get why - This was a software update not a database update.


----------



## macfactor (Aug 22, 2013)

jrtroo said:


> The drive is always recording live TV for all tuners, so a suggestion is just labeling that and allowing you to watch it after the fact. Drive use is the same regardless of a table registering something as a suggestion or just as a part of the buffer. Space counter is accurate, it is only for recordings that the user wanted through OP, WL, etc. Thus, it does not include suggestions or recently deleted.


Ok, I get it now. I will need to confirm that the Suggestions are from active tuners though. I have deleted about 200 shows over that few days and though I am not positive it seemed some were from channels I have never visited. I will confirm. I think we are saying the same thing about the space counter.

I have, for now, shut off Suggestions. Prior to the update I was getting some decent recordings and the whole process seemed more selective. Now it is just to most random stuff and I have not seen a single show I would watch. Really a shame too because it seemed very good at finding movies I would like prior to the update. Of the over 200 items deleted I think 1 was a movie and the rest were TV shows I have no interest in.

I guess it is possible my thumb ratings disappeared with the update and it has no idea what I like. I have always had an issue with the thumb ratings not following me to new Tivo boxes. Seems these should be stored in a cloud and accessible to any box on the account. I rarely do them anymore because they just get wiped when I upgrade - seems like a waste of time.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

As mentioned above, it just might be that user thumbs up/down ratings got overwritten by the recent update. A good time to pick up doing them again--


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

My Hydra box is not used much. It doesn't have a cable card, so only two channels can be recorded, both manual. But I see a suggestion being recorded every time I look. I just ran the clear thumb ratings and suggestions. Maybe that will help. I never left suggestions enabled before. If this is typical I guess I'm lucky.

After a clear of thumbs & suggestions I still have them. I have a single 1P, for Hardball. It still wants to record Maury. That's a stretch.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> My Hydra box is not used much. It doesn't have a cable card, so only two channels can be recorded, both manual. But I see a suggestion being recorded every time I look. I just ran the clear thumb ratings and suggestions. Maybe that will help. I never left suggestions enabled before. If this is typical I guess I'm lucky.
> 
> After a clear of thumbs & suggestions I still have them. I have a single 1P, for Hardball. It still wants to record Maury. That's a stretch.


They both have "Talk Show" in the description. Not a stretch.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

cherry ghost said:


> They both have "Talk Show" in the description. Not a stretch.


That explains the PBS show Civilizations. It's also a documentary.

Good call. I see every talk show trying to record.


----------



## Vincent Bonanno (Oct 26, 2017)

My suggestions list is so long and scattered that it's unusable. Scattershot selections. Absolutely terrible judgment from the Tivo OS. I'm turning off suggestions until I get feedback that Suggestions are more focused.

Suggestions right now are awful.


----------



## Mike McBride (May 6, 2018)

Add me to the list of people not happy with this upgrade. I had to turn off suggestions as well, plus I have been unable to get my PC to be visible to my Bolt in the Devices menu.


----------



## macfactor (Aug 22, 2013)

I have turned suggestions off and will leave them off until I hear this function has been improved. Something is definitely broken. I had much fewer recordings prior to the update and they were much closer to what I actually watch.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

So, has nobody confirmed that thumbs were wiped or remain intact? That seems the most likely explanation, as opposed to some algorithm problem.


----------



## macfactor (Aug 22, 2013)

jrtroo said:


> So, has nobody confirmed that thumbs were wiped or remain intact? That seems the most likely explanation, as opposed to some algorithm problem.


In my case I don't think they were wiped. I have been setting up a new 4K panel and looking at the listing closer than usual. I am seeing things I liked a long time ago so I think in my case there is something wrong with the Suggestions algorithm.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

jrtroo said:


> So, has nobody confirmed that thumbs were wiped or remain intact? That seems the most likely explanation, as opposed to some algorithm problem.


I see the same thumbs ratings on every show I've looked at.

What it looks like to me is it weighs something more heavily than it used to. I think genre. I picked a genre I'm not interested in and did thumbs down on a bunch of shows in that genre. It stopped recording suggestions in that genre.

In the past I focused a lot more on thumbs up than on thumbs down. This version I'm tuning the suggestions by handing out thumbs down by genre.

An interesting detail - I do thumbs down on a lot of sports but not hockey or car racing. It noticed that and did suggestions recordings of the hockey playoffs. Hockey is in playoffs, who knew ...


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks. That's surprising that the algorithm seems to have been adjusted.


----------



## MMG (Dec 11, 1999)

I just took a look at suggestions and there were about 750 of them. Of those, I had no interest in about 95% of them. I deleted all of them last night and this morning there are about 100. 95% of those are duds too. It’s like it’s using some thumbs data and shot-gunning the rest based on what channels I primarily watch.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vincent Bonanno (Oct 26, 2017)

Does anyone know if Tivo Suggestions has calmed down?


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

Vincent Bonanno said:


> Does anyone know if Tivo Suggestions has calmed down?


Mine is currently recording Star vs. The Forces of Evil, The Ultimate Fighter, Pit Bulls & Parolees, Guy's Grocery Games, and Women's Lacrosse.

So that would be a "No".


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Vincent Bonanno said:


> Does anyone know if Tivo Suggestions has calmed down?


Not as of Sunday.


----------



## random23 (Sep 1, 2009)

I contact support about this and so far just getting canned responses. So much crap is recorded it would be hard to thumb down it all.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

random23 said:


> I contact support about this and so far just getting canned responses. So much crap is recorded it would be hard to thumb down it all.


Thumbs ratings don't appear to matter with this glitch, just kill suggestions for a while until they fix it, that's the approach I would recommend and that I have used.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Pretty big glitch for a standard TiVo feature (although I know that some don't use it--personally, I love it and often access it daily).


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

I spent a lot of time the last 10 days going through my guide/shows/you might likes and Thumbed Down hundreds of shows, hoping that would ease Suggestions' ADD. It. Did. Not. Suggestions is now off until further notice.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

sangs said:


> I spent a lot of time the last 10 days going through my guide/shows/you might likes and Thumbed Down hundreds of shows, hoping that would ease Suggestions' ADD. It. Did. Not. Suggestions is now off until further notice.


When I did that it improved the quality of the shows it picked, somewhat. it's still typically recording 3 shows at any one time.

Has anyone let it run until it gets close to filling the disk? It "should" start deleting out of Suggestions based on score so at that point the quality should start improving. Thing is I have no idea how many shows would be in Suggestions by then. Far too many to scan through.

We still haven't turned off Suggestions. We've taken up scanning down and marking a few Keep Until I Delete to expand the variety in Now Showing.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

dfreybur said:


> Has anyone let it run until it gets close to filling the disk? It "should" start deleting out of Suggestions based on score so at that point the quality should start improving. Thing is I have no idea how many shows would be in Suggestions by then. Far too many to scan through.


any Tivo with Suggestions enabled will ALWAYS have the system 100% full, that's the suggestion engine's purpose in life, that's always been it's goal, it's just that suggestions aren't counted in the usage numbers.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

dianebrat said:


> any Tivo with Suggestions enabled will ALWAYS have the system 100% full, that's the suggestion engine's purpose in life, that's always been it's goal, it's just that suggestions aren't counted in the usage numbers.


That's what I meant by my question. Given - If you know how to calculate the unlisted sum of deleted episodes plus the suggestions, then also add in the episodes in now showing, it should always be full. So every scheduled episodes replaces either a suggestion or a deleted episode. Plus every suggestion replaces a recently deleted show.

Phrased that why I realize a way to answer my question partially. Count the number of suggestions plus recently deleted. Do it again a day later the sum should be about the same number averaged over length of episodes recorded. That suggests if I allow the suggestions to build eventually it should replace the recently deleted list entirely. If so, and I find that dubious, it should then start replacing suggestions based on score. IF it is behaving "correctly". I wondered how many I should leave in suggestions to reach this state.

My current count - 151 est in recently deleted. 72 in suggestions. 3 in now playing. About 225 shows. No way will I check each one for length but that's close enough for my purposes. It should max out at about 225 recordings in suggestions minus however many are in now playing. Maybe I'll let it go and see how close it gets.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

dfreybur said:


> That's what I meant by my question. Given - If you know how to calculate the unlisted sum of deleted episodes plus the suggestions, then also add in the episodes in now showing, it should always be full. So every scheduled episodes replaces either a suggestion or a deleted episode. Plus every suggestion replaces a recently deleted show.
> 
> Phrased that why I realize a way to answer my question partially. Count the number of suggestions plus recently deleted. Do it again a day later the sum should be about the same number averaged over length of episodes recorded. That suggests if I allow the suggestions to build eventually it should replace the recently deleted list entirely. If so, and I find that dubious, it should then start replacing suggestions based on score. IF it is behaving "correctly". I wondered how many I should leave in suggestions to reach this state.
> 
> My current count - 151 est in recently deleted. 72 in suggestions. 3 in now playing. About 225 shows. No way will I check each one for length but that's close enough for my purposes. It should max out at about 225 recordings in suggestions minus however many are in now playing. Maybe I'll let it go and see how close it gets.


That's interesting behavior and unlike Gen3 where if you have suggestions on you will almost never have anything in deleted items after more than a few hours.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

dianebrat said:


> That's interesting behavior and unlike Gen3 where if you have suggestions on you will almost never have anything in deleted items after more than a few hours.


IF that's what is happening now. Thing is forever I have expected that to happen and was always puzzled why it ever had a tuner not in use. Until this bug showed why that had not been happening.


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

Any update on this?
I've had suggestions turned off for over a month, and wondering if they have fixed the issue.
Thanks.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

JayMan747 said:


> Any update on this?
> I've had suggestions turned off for over a month, and wondering if they have fixed the issue.
> Thanks.


I have it turned on. No flood of unwanted programs. I can't say it is fixed, but it is different.


----------



## mscroggin (Mar 16, 2007)

Where do I turn off suggestions? I can’t find it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mscroggin said:


> Where do I turn off suggestions? I can't find it.


Menu, Settings, User Preferences.

It may take a restart before the folder goes away.


----------



## mscroggin (Mar 16, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> Menu, Settings, User Preferences.
> 
> It may take a restart before the folder goes away.


Thanks, I was trying to find it looking on the mini tied to the bolt and not the bolt itself


----------



## computersteve (Jun 10, 2016)

So I tried to turn off suggestions, & then delete all of the suggested programs to start from scratch with little success. The new algorithm works well for TV shows, but since it was enabled I have not had 1 movie record, & for me thats why I use Tivo Suggestions. I even purposefully started thumbing up 3x all movies I like on movie channels, & still nothing. It keeps recording Dr. Phil, Days of our Lives, Court Shows, Americas got talent, All shows I could care less about because I want movies.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

computersteve said:


> All shows I could care less about because I want movies.


I did say "different", not fixed. I guess it's now broke in a different way.


----------



## MMG (Dec 11, 1999)

computersteve said:


> So I tried to turn off suggestions, & then delete all of the suggested programs to start from scratch with little success. The new algorithm works well for TV shows, but since it was enabled I have not had 1 movie record, & for me thats why I use Tivo Suggestions. I even purposefully started thumbing up 3x all movies I like on movie channels, & still nothing. It keeps recording Dr. Phil, Days of our Lives, Court Shows, Americas got talent, All shows I could care less about because I want movies.


I get all news shows. Might be time to turn it off and just create a bunch of genre wish lists. Such a shame as it used to work quite well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

MMG said:


> I get all news shows. Might be time to turn it off and just create a bunch of genre wish lists. Such a shame as it used to work quite well.


Ours is now recording shows in genres we record, including news shows. It makes sense - I have a lot of thumbs up ratings in genres we record and every time you do a manual record it does a single thumbs up for that show. We do manual record for plenty of news broadcasts to watch later so the news ends up a genre we like.

To me it also makes sense that few movies get recorded. The genre list for movies is wider and we have to see or search for movies to give them thumbs up so our thumbs database ends up skewed in favor of series over movies.

What I would like - The ability to search by genre and give them thumbs setting. The ability to search by staff member and give them thumbs rating. As it is the thumbs rating sort of washes across both in a way that doesn't match my preferences.


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

dfreybur said:


> To me it also makes sense that few movies get recorded. The genre list for movies is wider and we have to see or search for movies to give them thumbs up so our thumbs database ends up skewed in favor of series over movies.


Have you had ANY movies get recorded. As far as I can tell suggestions no longer records movies. I really want the old way back. PLEASE!


----------



## computersteve (Jun 10, 2016)

Cheezmo said:


> Have you had ANY movies get recorded. As far as I can tell suggestions no longer records movies. I really want the old way back. PLEASE!


I don't understand why it's not recording movies at all... Literally every suggested show it records is a tv show =(


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

computersteve said:


> I don't understand why it's not recording movies at all... Literally every suggested show it records is a tv show =(


Because they broke it with little testing or care as to how it would impact customers who were accustomed to it working the way it always has.


----------



## Mike McBride (May 6, 2018)

MMG said:


> I get all news shows. Might be time to turn it off and just create a bunch of genre wish lists. Such a shame as it used to work quite well.
> 
> Same with me, turned suggestions back on a couple days ago and so far the focus has been news talk shows, no movies at all. I have been thumbs downing them and deleting, so far suggestions has not taken the hint, and gives me more news talk.
> I guess suggestions are still a work in progress.


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

Same here. News shows is all it records. This is such a kick in the teeth for those of us that have enjoyed using Suggestions all these years, can't believe they decided to completely break it in a minor software update with no notice at all that such a significant change was being made. I guess they assumed nobody used the feature and so nobody would notice? Wrong.


----------



## Vincent Bonanno (Oct 26, 2017)

It worked fine before it started recording things like crazy a few weeks ago. I understand the desire to imrpove Suggestions, but it deteriorated pretty noticably.


----------



## MMG (Dec 11, 1999)

Cheezmo said:


> Same here. News shows is all it records. This is such a kick in the teeth for those of us that have enjoyed using Suggestions all these years, can't believe they decided to completely break it in a minor software update with no notice at all that such a significant change was being made. I guess they assumed nobody used the feature and so nobody would notice? Wrong.


You too? That's all I get is news shows!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

Our suggestions have plenty of new, comedies and a couple of other genre. With this update it seems like it's recording fewer suggestions than ever. Roughly ten episodes per day.

Strangely, we watch a lot of current detective and crime shows but none of the ancient ones record. I expect Columbo or Perry Mason to be recorded but they aren't.

I haven't seen any movies appear in our suggestions either. As we mostly she movies in the cinema I didn't notice that until I read it in this thread.

Suggestions is one of Tivo's market differentiators. It was one of their patents early on. It's bewildering that they would break one of their core features apparently without testing and then not just roll back the change. This new version clearly isn't a roll back. It almost looks like that patent is about to expire and they are dumbing it down to match the coming competition.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

Is this still happening for people? Are suggestions till fubared, or have they finally fixed it?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

sangs said:


> Is this still happening for people? Are suggestions till fubared, or have they finally fixed it?


It was fixed a long time ago, there's no reason to keep them off if you wanted to try again, but apparently the accuracy leaves something to be desired, but they're no longer recording everything they see.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

Thanks @dianebrat - much appreciated. Are Thumbs Up and Down being accurately reflected again?


----------



## Mike McBride (May 6, 2018)

sangs said:


> Thanks @dianebrat - much appreciated. Are Thumbs Up and Down being accurately reflected again?


As the other said, it is still broken, i.e. no movies just TV shows. Thumbs Down has some effect, I was getting every cable talk show and Thumbs Down killed them off but that ended up with hardly any Suggestions showing up at all.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

sangs said:


> Are Thumbs Up and Down being accurately reflected again?


Nope. Suggestions don't have that failure mode any more but they definitely record shows not of interest.

Maybe it tracks what we watch on live TV. I watch a lot of live news and it records a lot of news shows. None of which I care about because I only watch news when it's live and only at times when the traffic reports are of interest.


----------



## robatcgu (Jan 14, 2016)

Just looked at my suggestions - Classic College Football! I don't even watch current College Football! 
At this point I am considering switching this feature off - it is useless. But given Tivo's inability to differentiate between a new episode, and a rehash of previous episodes, I am beginning to wonder what I pay the yearly fee for, apart from the thumb exercise of deleting stuff I will never watch!


----------



## Vincent Bonanno (Oct 26, 2017)

robatcgu said:


> Just looked at my suggestions - Classic College Football! I don't even watch current College Football!
> At this point I am considering switching this feature off - it is useless. But given Tivo's inability to differentiate between a new episode, and a rehash of previous episodes, I am beginning to wonder what I pay the yearly fee for, apart from the thumb exercise of deleting stuff I will never watch!


I turned off suggestions a while back. It's not very useful. All I would expect is for it to roll back to the functionality it had a year ago and I'd be very pleased. As it stands, it's not useful at all.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

robatcgu said:


> Just looked at my suggestions - Classic College Football! I don't even watch current College Football!
> At this point I am considering switching this feature off - it is useless. But given Tivo's inability to differentiate between a new episode, and a rehash of previous episodes, I am beginning to wonder what I pay the yearly fee for, apart from the thumb exercise of deleting stuff I will never watch!


I just let mine record whatever and use the suggestions list to get rid of deleted episodes. If I let it do that it trims the recently deleted folder down to zero over night and records enough suggestions to hit roughly 50% of the disk no matter what it actually displays. The display only counts the real recordings not including the suggestions.

Because suggestions now use some sort of spread out preferences across many subscribers, it records junk mostly. Then add the fact that it automatically does a thumbs up whenever you do a manual recording, every time we record a news show that increases the number of news episodes recorded as suggestions, probably for a LOT of subscribers not just us.

Suggestions. Once a major market differentiator. Now just a way to indirectly manage the recently deleted folder. I've thought about turning off suggestions recording but it's just as easy to ignore them.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

I have found recordings of To Be Announced(TBA) in my suggestions.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

shwru980r said:


> I have found recordings of To Be Announced(TBA) in my suggestions.


You must have very broad tastes.


----------



## KevinLemke (Jan 9, 2019)

Here it is January 9 2019 and suggestions are still broken. I am experiencing what others are saying. Most frustrating is it is not recording any movies, only tv shows. I called TiVo chat support and they said we don’t record suggested movies with no other explanation. I call TiVo phone support and they said you need to call your cable company since that is where I got the box. My cable company, Midcontinent, had no explanation, but I requested they research it and get back to me. If I hear anything I will post it here.


----------



## Vincent Bonanno (Oct 26, 2017)

This really stinks. Suggestions worked very well until they made changes and now it's unusable to many.


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

Since I got my replacement Tivo last week, it records every show on MSNBC and nothing else under Suggestions. I guess I probably had it tuned to that and turned off the TV leaving the Tivo on so it thinks that is all I want to watch all day? But, I have watched lots of other live TV, etc. and still all it records is MSNBC all day. I'm tempted to clear everything again and start off leaving it on a movie channel all day to see what happens.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Cheezmo said:


> Since I got my replacement Tivo last week, it records every show on MSNBC and nothing else under Suggestions. I guess I probably had it tuned to that and turned off the TV leaving the Tivo on so it thinks that is all I want to watch all day? But, I have watched lots of other live TV, etc. and still all it records is MSNBC all day. I'm tempted to clear everything again and start off leaving it on a movie channel all day to see what happens.


There is a "Clear Suggestions" function. Your logic implies you performed a restart while on MSNBC and that put all tuners on MSNBC. Also, will it record all MSNBC shows tomorrow?


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> There is a "Clear Suggestions" function. Your logic implies you performed a restart while on MSNBC and that put all tuners on MSNBC. Also, will it record all MSNBC shows tomorrow?


Since I received the new Tivo a week ago, Suggestions has recorded 105 shows on MSNBC and nothing else. As far as I can tell, it is pretty much recording every show, every day, as there are 7-9 recorded episodes of every daily show.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Cheezmo said:


> Since I received the new Tivo a week ago, Suggestions has recorded 105 shows on MSNBC and nothing else. As far as I can tell, it is pretty much recording every show, every day, as there are 7-9 recorded episodes of every daily show.


Right now it's recording Alex Witt?


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> Right now it's recording Alex Witt?


It only seems to record David Gura on Saturdays for some reason. It is on its 10th episode of Katy Tur right now.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Cheezmo said:


> It only seems to record David Gura on Saturdays for some reason. It is on its 10th episode of Katy Tur right now.


MSNBC has a lot of metadata problems. They did a lot of additions & deletions over the last month. Notice the missing data at 4am CST for First Look. Katy and David recently moved their time slots. TiVo will record shows with missing data (Up with David Gura). Good luck, but you might look into Wishlists. I use one for "Comedy Central Programming".


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

17 days in with my new Tivo and suggestions are 100% almost everything on MSNBC. This is just crazy.

Nothing based on Thumbs. Nothing based on the 20 or so shows I record on other networks. I do have a season pass for Morning Joe, but really? The winner is Rachel Maddow, 16 episodes!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

KevinLemke said:


> Here it is January 9 2019 and suggestions are still broken. I am experiencing what others are saying. Most frustrating is it is not recording any movies, only tv shows. I called TiVo chat support and they said we don't record suggested movies with no other explanation. I call TiVo phone support and they said you need to call your cable company since that is where I got the box. My cable company, Midcontinent, had no explanation, but I requested they research it and get back to me. If I hear anything I will post it here.


Of course, TiVo Support didn't know what it was talking about and set you off on a sad wild-goose chase. People here know more, having heard the word from the mouth of the TiVo administration.


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

Mine finally started recording things other than MSNBC. Got a couple of episodes of Big Bang Theory and some Madame Secretary reruns. Still waiting for the "magic" to happen.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Mine is primarily MSNBC as well until I thumbs downed the channels. I will put it on in the background while working from home a couple days a week but it doesn't record any of the shows I actually have thumbed up.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

Mine records shows after Season Pass recordings. Worthless. No apparent correlation with the thumbs ratings. I have turned off recording suggestions on one of my units, might do the same with the other.


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

Was a great feature, now completely broken and useless. Why can't they just go back to how it used to work? I'm guessing no one really uses it so no one notices or cares.


----------

